# Lisi missing nail



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Today we took the pups in to get their nails clipped. Dwt. usually does this but has become hesitant as he made Lisi bleed a couple of times lately. In the process we discovered that Lisi is missing a nail completely & it is very sensitive on that pad? How & when might this have happened? It seems to be gone completely & altogether!!!! I will consult w/her vet when I take her in for the dental prep but any ideas on this? I do remember in SC last Nov. that she would not walk on the sissal carpets there as she got her nail stuck in one early on, but for the life of me I do not know which nail. After it got stuck she walked around the carpet *it may have been seagrass--& whimpered until we picked her up & brought her to sit w/us on the sofa. It must really be painful.:crying:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little girl. I always worried about my sandy catching his dewclaw and tearing it off.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just read this article:
https://www.embracepetinsurance.com/waterbowl/article/broken-toenails
which states that vasculitis can cause loss of nails in pups & that is the immune disorder Lisi has. . . gee, I would have never connected these two. She does have another nail that we assumed she was biting off---humm, time to take a closer look at this.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Poor Lisi! I bet that really hurts.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that sounds really uncomfortable, will it grow back? I guess the vet will explain more about it all.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Sandi. Poor Lisi. Never heard of this happening unless there's some accident but with your reading that seems to be it. :smcry:Hoping she's okay and not in pain.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The last few days I have caught her several times chewing on the edge of her wicker bed. I have redirected her & she seemed ok w/it. It could well be a sign of pain. She won't let me touch the pad where it was--screams out -- so I have left it now. I wanted to get a good look at it. Tonight she was biting on the top of that paw or licking---not sure which, but she has it wet.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no ... poor Lisi. I can only imagine how painful this must be for her. The finger tips are one of the most sensitive parts of the body for pain ... so, losing a nail has got to be terribly painful. 

I don’t know why ... but, vasculitis was the first thing that came to my mind. Whatever the cause, I hope it is something that can be taken care of soon so that Lisi does not have to be in pain or feel uncomfortable any longer.

The link you shared explains how serious this can be ... so painful for the fluff, that they might snap at not only members of the veterinary team, but the pet parents as well. 

Sandi, just a thought ... if Lisi is chewing on the wicker bed ... I am wondering if the chewed edges might be sharp and potentially cause another kind of injury. When Snowball was a puppy, I thought a wicker bed might be nice ... but, his breeder didn’t recommend a wicker bed because some pups do chew on it. 

Please give Lisi and Kitzi hugs from me. Hugs for you, too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Poor Lisi! I hate it when they hurt and can't tell us!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, I definitely am watching that---will take the bed away if I see it continue. I have been able to redirect her pretty much & actually she hasn't been alone. The bed is right next to my desk so I am aware if she chews---in fact it is pretty loud when she does it. 
She is in my bed at the moment & was biting/licking at the paw, but when I asked her to stop she did. She is not yet exhibiting any other "symptoms" so that is a good sign. Last time it was quite obvious that something was wrong. 
I will deliver your special hugs---thank you! I will keep mine! 
I have lost my right thumbnail a few things due to a fungus & I can empathize thoroughly w/her---the puzzle to me is how could I not have known & when did it happen? She is the happiest little girl & her tail never stops wagging.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her heart! I bet either the rug or the wicker bed were the culprits! I bet she got her nail hung and eventually lost it! How painful. Riley has gotten a nail caught when I'm getting him out of his sleepy pod. Luckily I have been able to untangle him with no damage. Hugs for Lisi!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Sherry. I don't think it is the wicker bed as the only part showing (it is covered in a big pillow) is the side that she has started to bite on & that is too high to get caught up in. I do have Persian rugs but they have never been an issue---just the jute/seagrass one in SC when we were there in Nov. at our friend's condo. She was definitely afraid of it. The funny thing is she had been to the groomers just 2 days before we flew to SC so her nails would have been short & the groomer did not mention a missing nail. I checked it again today but she is very protective & dramatic about it which makes looking closely difficult. The nail she used to bite looks good & has grown back. This one seems to be newly missing & is very, very tender. I can't even touch the pad next to the one that is missing. Poor baby.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I sure hope that Lisi is ok and not in too much pain.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As long as I don't try to get near the paw she is fine---no issues at all---so maybe she just lost it some way & that is the end of the story.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, one big lesson I learned is that often when our fluffs are feeling discomfort and/or pain ... they just don't show it. When Snowball was suffering a critical heart attack (and, it was critical ... I almost lost him) he didn't cry or show signs that he was in distress. Yes, his breathing was rapid ... and, thank goodness, I was aware that was not normal for him. Earlier that evening, he had been at the vet's office for pre-dental lab work. Everyone, except me, thought he was just under stress with the visit to the vet's office. 

When we got home, his breathing did not settle down ... in fact, it became more rapid per minute. I will always remember Snowball on the bed with me. Every once in a while he would look up at me ... but, he didn't look as though anything was bothering him. He almost looked as though he was smiling at me. Now I realize that he was trying to tell me something ... that he was feeling uncomfortable. So, I would have never forgiven myself if I didn't take action and gotten him to the emergency room when I did. I just wish I would have gotten him there earlier ... with my knowing his breathing was off ... even when at the vet's office the staff thought he was just stressed from that office visit. 

I have also learned that if our pups cry out with a yelp ... it is usually a sign that something is making them feel uncomfortable. 

Snowball, too, has been licking his paws and feet ... to the point that I don't think it's normal. If I ask him, in a firm voice to stop ... he usually does. But, then I feel bad, because I know he is making efforts to please ... to the point of allowing himself to feel pain or discomfort. So, I am working with Krisi to find out why he is doing this. Often when he does this, he reaches for his hind leg, too ... so, I do think it's pain related.

The link you shared with us on this thread stresses that if there is a problem with their nails to seek professional help and not try to take care of it ourself. If there is an infection brewing and left untreated, the infection can go into the bone, which then can lead to amputation of the toes. And, because the nail area is one of the more sensitive parts of the body ... it can cause pain that can cause even the most gentle dog to snap at it's parents or the veterinary team. I appreciate that you have shared the link because I learned a lot from it.

Please keep us updated on Lisi. I know you are doing your very best for her. Please give both Lisi and Kitzi more hugs from me. More hugs for you, too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you sweet Marie! I appreciate your loving concern.
It seems that I either go to the vet too early (& they wonder if I am psycho) as there are not real signs, or I go too late---so for me to know the "right" time to go is not easy. Living overseas so many years I had to self-help---so that is why I go right to research when something seems evident to me. That way I could help my vet know the facts of "what might be." Had I not done that when Lisi had vasculitis we may have lost her. 
Here it is harder to know what/when is right. Also, we only have one car & I don't always want to bother Dwt. to keep it "that day" if he needs it. Our vet is about 5 miles away. This is all to say that I am "cautious" about going to the vet. I think too I don't have much confidence in the vets I have tried here. 
I will watch her & see what feels appropriate & keep you in the loop. Your heart is lovely.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh Sandi I am sorry, I know it is hard to see Lisi (anyone we love) in any discomfort or pain! I hope she feels better soon and I hope it is just some isolated incident that you do not have to worry about anymore after it heals. Love and snuggles Lisi's way!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Poor Lisi...I hope it's not her auto immune disease. If she snagged her nail, all the vet would do is wrap it up, so she doesn't pick at it.
Lacie ripped hers out too. It eventually grows back but deformed.


----------

